# Suche Neuen Mitspieler zum Werben/Leveln / Aegwynn Allianz



## PhrozenOG (4. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen ,

ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann .

habe viel zeit zum Leveln und kann Taschen etc. zur verfügung stellen

 

Battelnet hrozen#2603

Server:Aegwynn

Fraktion:Allianz

 



meldet euch hier


----------

